
State of Cloud sync for Things - preek
http://twitter.com/#!/culturedcode/status/17337071328829440
======
kvs
Some how this all sounds like they are gearing up to develop a Things specific
sync service. Last thing I want is another service I have to pay to sync my
data. Already paying for Dropbox and MobileMe.

